# Missing members from rallys



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If any of you added your name to a rally on the Tuesday 8th November you may find you have vanished of the rally list :roll: due to the site being down so if you could please check the rally listing to see if you are still on the rally you wish to attend and if not please put yourself back on it.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

At Jac's request I have made this a "Sticky" since it is quite important for legal reasons that her rally data is accurate and up to date.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave  


It has been brought to my notice that folks that have been taken off rallys on Tuesday have seemed to have got back on them  so if you want taking off any rally please pm the marshal for that rally to get yourself re removed.


Thanks

Jacquie


----------

